# Graphics card for Asus MOBO P5KPL AM/PS with windows 7.



## kool (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi guys,

Suggest me cheapest graphics card for my mobo asus p5kpl am/ps. (Win 7 32bit, 2GB ddr2 ram) 

My old NVIDIA 8400GS is dead.


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2015)

look for HD5450 or GT210 - both are selling @ ~1900 - ~2000 bucks


----------



## kool (Oct 18, 2015)

topgear said:


> look for HD5450 or GT210 - both are selling @ ~1900 - ~2000 bucks




are these compatible to my mobo ?


----------



## topgear (Oct 19, 2015)

should be.


----------

